# Training legs in leggings



## maxhobson (Jul 4, 2013)

Does anybody train legs wearing leggings such as Skins or Nike Pro etc?

If so what do you reckon? Does it help?

Or what are peoples general thoughts?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I do from time to time, honestly don't see any great improvements from when i'm in shorts but i do "feel" better, they are comfortable and i dunno mentally whacking my under armor tights on to some metal fires me the f**k up.

They aren't going to improve anything other than that in my opinion.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

What in the hell is happening to the world, men putting on tights to go train? does this seriously happen??

Good god my dad told me thing seem so strange when you get old but i didnt think the world would change so fast around me.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Seems to work for this fella....

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3546391&stc=1&d=1310988523


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

staffs_lad said:


> Seems to work for this fella....
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3546391&stc=1&d=1310988523


They may look like legging but they are in fact mc hammer pants just on a freaky big dude.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

staffs_lad said:


> Seems to work for this fella....
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3546391&stc=1&d=1310988523


Pretty sure it's more the copiouse amounts of AAS and GH/slin he takes lol.

Nothing is better than doing it raw with no aid... What do you mean by are they 'better' or do they 'help'? compression clothing (although hardly makes a difference can a little) and wraps may help you lift heavier, but your leg development will be the best is can be without using any aids, using compression or wraps is just cheating yourself, unless you have a physical need for them and can't train withouth them I.e. bad knees. Or maybe are training the same body part many times a week.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Ive seen some IFBB pros wear them for training, but for the average gym goer I think you'd get laughed at wearing them to the gym..lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Y make this thread again?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Seen some woman doing good mornings in yoga pants that go see through when stretched. It was good. Other than that, no I train in thick everlast trackies lol


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Saw a vid last week of Kai Greene wearing pink tights/leggings/gay ballet trousers whatever you want to call them. But I suppose its ok when your quads are 30+ inches!!!


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

i would if i didn't have chicken legs....


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

i wish i had the balls too! my ass looks immense in leggings


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I sometimes train in tights. I say train... I mean wank myself silly


----------

